# Backyard Championship Ribs



## Raine (Jul 21, 2005)

BACKYARD CHAMPIONSHIP RIBS
Yields 6 to 8 servings

Getting the temperatures right may be a little tricky the first time you try this recipe, Ray Lampe says, but he suggests taking notes so you'll have it down perfectly after a few tries.

• 3 Slabs of St. Louis-Style Ribs or Baby Back Ribs, cut in half, membrane off and washed
• 1/2 cup turbinado sugar
• 1 cup Big Time Barbecue rub 
• 1 cup honey
• 11/2 cups apple juice
• 2 cups Bonesmokers Honey BBQ Sauce (can be found at www.drbbq.com)

About 30 minutes before ribs go in to the cooker mix rub and the turbinado sugar together and rub it on the ribs. Use about 2/3 on the meaty side and 1/3 on the boney side.

Much of this will depend on your grilling equipment, but you should cook ribs slowly with a little bit of hickory and cherry wood until they are nicely caramelized and looking great: About 325 degrees with an indirect setup would be a good target temperature. One to 11/2 hours is a good time guideline for this step. Use a rib rack if you need it for space.

Remove the ribs to a platter or sheet pan and brush them all on both sides with honey.

To tenderize: Put the ribs in an aluminum foil pan with about 1 inch of apple juice in the bottom. Stand ribs on end in the pan if you need to. Cover with foil and cook on low until tender. Again, 325 degrees and indirect would be a good target. If you have a hard time keeping the grill low, check to make sure the apple juice doesn't cook off. Replenish as needed. This step can even be done in the oven. The time for this step is one hour as a guideline; but again, this will vary depending on your equipment.

Test the ribs by sticking them with a toothpick to see when they are soft and tender. At this point, you could cool them down, wrap them separately and reheat later.

Transfer cooked ribs to a medium hot grill. Brush with the Dr. BBQ's honey barbeue sauce and flip for a just a few minutes. Cut in to pieces and serve.


----------

